
Verizon 4G (LTE) 10x faster than Sprint 4G (WiMax) - 1,000 tests prove it so - pitdesi
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/01/sprint-4g-wimax/
======
phamilton
"Sprint’s going to have a hard time convincing consumers that they should pay
extra for its slower 4G speeds"

Sprint no longer charges a premium for 4g users. All smartphone users pay the
extra 10 bucks they once charged 4g users.

Even with the extra 10 bucks, Sprint is still 20-30 bucks cheaper per line
than Verizon.

------
th0ma5
Not sure it matters. Because of the cap, your overall monthly effective
transfer rate is probably something like 10x slower.

